

Once again I'm disappointed - yunyeng

When redesigning icons and distributing as a new operating system become acceptable in the industry and by the most innovative company of the valley ? I remember the film &quot;Pirates of the Silicon Valley&quot; and see that Engineers working until mornings with cigarettes to create the most desirable products for the humankind as stressed out. Nowadays it is all industrialization 9-5 shifts and all the software is redesigning the existing elements and improving the most minor details. Who uses notification center for gods sake ? iOS 8 ? what is different from iOS7 ? I remember the major details between Win95 and 98 and I think none of the companies nowadays will produce such big developments anymore! It is all finance companies now, just the number of sales at the end of the day. I cannot endure the view that an IBM guy took over the Company that is actually built against the same IBM for only financial issues. Where did the vision go ? I promise myself I will only use Mac Computer of the Apple Company from now on.
======
mannkind
What the hell are you talking about?

